# Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abo im Internet nicht zahlen



## sascha (9 März 2009)

Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abonnement im Internet nicht zahlen

Minderjährige müssen ein Abonnement im Internet nur dann bezahlen, wenn die Eltern nachträglich zustimmen. Das hat das Amtsgericht München in einem Urteil (Urteil vom 18.2.09 - Az. 262 C 18519/08 ) noch einmal klargestellt. Außerdem sind Kostenangaben, die im Fließtext einer Internetseite versteckt sind, unwirksam.

Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abonnement im Internet nicht zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

